# DIY ADA super jet concept



## rebel (22 Feb 2019)

Hiya everyone,

As you may know,  the king/queen of all filters is this one....
https://aquaforestaquarium.com/prod...es-1200-for-90-120cm-tank-with-glass-pipe-set

It's meant to have this Iwaki pump that's pressure rated on top. Has anyone thought about using a pressure rated pump with a canister of somesort to achieve high flows?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MKII-25...716?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


The canister can easily be swapped to something commercial like 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Submers...m=123553180641&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Perhaps a larger would be better but you get the point.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ed Wiser (22 Feb 2019)

I just buy the ADA model. Way to sexy. You will need to make sure that the container of the canister is large enough to keep up with the output of the pump.


----------



## AnhBui (23 Feb 2019)

Yeah, local folk here is doing the same way with cheaper pump model

You can check it out here 

https://www.facebook.com/dalab.vn/

If you want to build your own dyi, i would suggest message him for advice


----------



## Ed Wiser (23 Feb 2019)

That one looks like a chihiros filter that somebody just etched their name on it.


----------



## rebel (25 Feb 2019)

AnhBui said:


> Yeah, local folk here is doing the same way with cheaper pump model
> 
> You can check it out here
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will follow him and see.

Hopefully they will answer in English.


----------



## AnhBui (25 Feb 2019)

rebel said:


> Thanks! I will follow him and see.
> 
> Hopefully they will answer in English.



No worries. He can speak English


----------



## rebel (6 Mar 2019)

Has anyone considered using an adjustable DC pump to power a DIY canister? This way you could get fairly high levels of flow?
https://www.thetechden.com.au/Aqua_Medic_DC_Runner_5_2_controllable_pump_5000lph_p/am100852.htm
https://cdn3.volusion.com/mvupl.lhrfv/v/vspfiles/photos/AM100852-2T.jpg







I am thinking that connecting a pump like that to a water filter housing (CO2 reactor) and your existing canister filter (impeller removed) as a media container?


----------



## ian_m (6 Mar 2019)

That is quite a massive @ 5000l/hr pump with matching massive price @ £170. You will have issues in pipework as its fittings are 32mm, and plumbing in 32mm is quite an undertaking, if you connect to existing 16/22 pipework on filter canister you will immediately quarter to flow rate (32mm vs 16mm), thus wasting the pumps capacity and more likely damaging it. Also consider its power is 50W with electricity @ 17p per KWhr that is 0.17 x 50/1000 * 24 * 365 = £77 per year to run.

You would be much better finding a suitable 16/22mm pump to match your cannister and much easier to plumb 16/22mm off the shelf pipework and fitting.


----------



## Costa (10 Mar 2019)

I have a Jebao @ 10.000lph (various other versions exist) and it comes with various diameter pipe fittings. Check out fish-street


----------

